

Ask HN: Do I need the Twitter handle? - jameshk

I&#x27;m trying to name my startup and the .com is available but the Twitter handle is not. What do I do?
======
patio11
I suppose it could depend on what your startup actually does, but on a scale
from 0 to 10 in importance I'd rate availability of a Twitter handle at a
solid 0 for the vast majority of startups.

------
kcovia
Try GetName, NameHQ, OfficialName, RealName, or some other short word that
associates with your company. If you're a bakery named "Flour" in NYC, for
example, then try FlourBakery, FlourBread, FlourNYC, etc. Avoid geographic
terms if you're a web startup though. Once you get some traction and have
legal incorporation documents, contact Twitter. If the handle isn't actively
being used by a company, they'll usually give it to you. It'll take a couple
months though.

 _Source: your friendly neighborhood naming expert. I know of a couple
companies that went through this exact process. Let me know if you have any
other questions._

~~~
jameshk
Thanks!

------
jacquesm
Find another? See if the handle is in active use and if not ask nicely if
they'll turn it over to you (after you purchase the .com).

~~~
jameshk
Ask who? Twitter?

~~~
jacquesm
No, the @twitterhandle you would like to have.

